# Ford 5.4 manifolds



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if Ford had a recall on the exhaust manifolds for the 5.4 motors, I replaced the ones on my 08' just about 6 months ago and now my 09' needs them but now I;m looking at another 1200.00, I think Ford should cover these. :yow!:


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Try this site*

Try this site: http://www.ford-trucks.com/recalls/recall.php/m-FORD


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

MickiRig1;1512786 said:


> Try this site: http://www.ford-trucks.com/recalls/recall.php/m-FORD


Thanks for the help no recall so looks like I will shell out 1200.00 again this is bullsh!!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

they do suck when i had mine i did one side myself pita good luck


----------



## Ultra Duty (Jul 16, 2010)

$1200 seems steep! take it to a local garage. the manifolds are like $150 a piece for a/m and then get stud kit, $100, most shops should replace them for 150-200 a side.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Ultra Duty;1514517 said:


> $1200 seems steep! take it to a local garage. the manifolds are like $150 a piece for a/m and then get stud kit, $100, most shops should replace them for 150-200 a side.


Thanks everyone for the info I have found a garage that is charging 750.00 out the door for both sides payup


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thay are fairly easy to do. Just did a v 10 6 out of the 10 studs had rotted off on a 2008. Done a ton of the 5.4s I only charge a few hours a side max most are 2 to 3 hrs a side Just hope they dont use pos aftermarket manifolds if you need them.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Aren't they covered under the emissions warranty?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Just did mine last week. Both sides. All but one stud broke. And I wouldnt call it "easy" by any means. More like a raging pain in the ass.... Now my 7.3 needs them too. FML.


----------

